# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Лучшие брандмауэры

## SDA

Всем известно, что в интернете полно разнообразных вирусов. В любой момент одна из таких "злобных" программ может попасть на ваш жёсткий диск и, не приведи Господь, натворить что-то серьёзное. Соответственно, от подобных напастей нужно защищаться всеми правдами и неправдами, используя не только стандартную защиту в виде антивируса, но и брандмауэры. Их, кстати, недавно проверяли на утечки (leaks). Данная проверка проводилась уже не в первый раз, и сейчас эксперты с matousec.com в рамках проекта Windows Personal Firewalls analysis обновили результаты тестирования брандмауэров. В тестировании участвовало 42 программы, но лишь четыре (Tall Emu Online Armor Free, Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro, Comodo Firewall Pro и Jetico Personal Firewall) прошли все 26 тестов на "отлично". И именно об этих брандмауэрах мы поговорим в данной статье.http://www.izcity.com/data/soft/article1858.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

